# mushroom stroganoff



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello all 

I'm always trying to lose weight. Both for me and for my SO. He LOVES beef. Actually meat of any sort, but specially beef. Last night I tried something new, he loved it, so I wanted to share.

One of my "quick" meals is hamburger helper or similar. Particular favorite is the stroganoff. After reading a Real Age article and recipe, I decided to give it a try.

I used:
Sautee 1onion, chopped, & 1 clove garlic in 2T olive oil
Add 1lb sliced mushrooms, sautee until shrooms start to cook
1c water
2c skim milk
1package stroganoff hamburger helper

By using the olive oil and mushrooms instead of 1lb ground beef, I added a healthy oil, and removed 800 calories from the meal.

The article says to use portobella (they do have more taste), but I already have button shrooms in the fridge, so I used those

The taste was as good as the beef laden version. The mushrooms had a wonderful oniony/garlicy/mushroomy flavor, and the texture was great.

It was also VERY filling. Normally, Artificer goes back for 2nds, or something additional. Last night...he didn't. Neither did I. My carnivore actually said he LIKED it. Would eat it AGAIN! 

Next adventure in cooking will be to use Portobellas as a hamburger. We'll see how THAT goes


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds good. Love thoes portabellas!

I use portabellas for hamburgers. Saute some frozen 3 color peppers & onions along with a dollop of vinegar & oil based mushroom salad dressing. The best on a sourdough bun.


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm allergic to the preservatives in HH does anyone know what spices etc., I can use to make stroganoff??? I'd really love to be able to eat this once again.

Kimberly


----------



## ArmyOfFive4God (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if this might help you, packy?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Stroganoff is really just adding sourcream to noodles. so.....sautee either shrooms or beef with onions in a little olive oil. Add in a cup of dried noodles or macaroni and 2cups of either water or skim milk/water mix. garlic, touch of salt. Bring to a boil, cover and simmer for 10 minutes. When it's done, stir in fat free sour cream OR you could use buttermilk instead of skim milk for a different taste.

yogurt will work too, but you won't get quite the same "soury" taste as you will with sour cream.

Here is one site with homemade HH recipes. If you google "hamburger helper" (without the quotes) you'll have MANY recipes for various versions


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you for posting this I'll have to try this sometime tihs week. DH has had to change his diet a little bit since we've been married - no commercial cream of anything because of my allergy to certian fillers etc.,

Kimberly


----------

